# More film music from Wlad



## wlad (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I thought I'd share one more cinematic cue with you. It's a credit music from an independent film "Strides" (2010). This cue combines all the material used throughout the film. It's samples, but (hopefully) they sound real enough to trick a non-musician ear.

http://wladmarhulets.com/mp3/14.mp3

I'd appreciate your critics&feedback.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

These samples are extremely convincing, and your writing is eloquent, elegant, and refined. I adore this. Thank you so much for sharing. I enjoyed this far more than your more bombastic excerpt that you shared.

The "Strides" producers/director made a great choice when they chose your music.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I wish I had samples like these.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

great piece of music, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

hmm if i had to guess, hollywood strings or LASS? Ive been using EWQLSO for the longest time and can say its definitly not that.

nice job on this


----------



## wlad (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you for listening and commenting!



Igneous01 said:


> hmm if i had to guess, hollywood strings or LASS? Ive been using EWQLSO for the longest time and can say its definitly not that.
> 
> nice job on this


It's LASS + EWQLSO (for woowinds & brass)


----------



## greentea23 (Feb 27, 2011)

This is beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

how do you make instrument sounds like these. I'd like to have something like those. xD


----------

